# Salt versus pepper



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2017)

I just noticed that the kits I ordered from Woodcraft were ceramic salt mill kits rather than peppermill kits. Other than the S on the knob, is there any difference between the actual mechanism. I can get around the knob issue if the mechanism will work with peppercorns.


----------



## CWS (Jan 14, 2017)

All of the ones I have used will do salt or pepper.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes.  You can use them for pepper!! All the crush grind kits I've seen have ceramic grinders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 14, 2017)

My understanding is the salt corrodes the pepper mechanism. The ones for salt will do anything. The ones for pepper are only pepper.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks all! Now I'll just modify the top knob.



Spinartist said:


> Yes.  You can use them for pepper!! All the crush grind kits I've seen have ceramic grinders.



These aren't Crushgrind... they're Woodriver brand from Woodcraft. I had a gift certificate that needed using, so I thought I'd try an alternative kit.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow. I hope you don't ask these questions during surgery. 
"Hey nurse, does it matter if I use this tool or that tool?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Wow. I hope you don't ask these questions during surgery.
> "Hey nurse, does it matter if I use this tool or that tool?"


"Ahh, nevermind nurse just hand me the thingymajig and get ready to close. I'm taking up golf today..."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Wow. I hope you don't ask these questions during surgery.
> "Hey nurse, does it matter if I use this tool or that tool?"





Don Ratcliff said:


> "Ahh, nevermind nurse just hand me the thingymajig and get ready to close. I'm taking up golf today..."



With that kind of medical insight, you two could be hospital administrators or maybe even insurance company executives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2017)

DKMD said:


> With that kind of medical insight, you two could be hospital administrators or maybe even insurance company executives.


I don't like people that much, I prefer buildings...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Thanks all! Now I'll just modify the top knob.
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't Crushgrind... they're Woodriver brand from Woodcraft. I had a gift certificate that needed using, so I thought I'd try an alternative kit.




I know your mech isn't a crush grind. All ceramic mechanisms can grind both salt & pepper. The metal ones are only for pepper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> With that kind of medical insight, you two could be hospital administrators or maybe even insurance company executives.


We have Henry already


----------



## MEB02 (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it's insurance executive for sure. Pretty funny though


----------



## larry C (Jan 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I just noticed that the kits I ordered from Woodcraft were ceramic salt mill kits rather than peppermill kits. Other than the S on the knob, is there any difference between the actual mechanism. I can get around the knob issue if the mechanism will work with peppercorns.
> 
> View attachment 120357



I've done several of them for pepper, I like them, and they are easier to clean, and don't seem to get gummed up so badly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jan 27, 2017)

I will just comment about the screws used. Salt use stainless steel. Pepper use zinc plated. Rust and corrosion can occur otherwise.

I have had some corrosion occur with badly plated knobs from PSI and Woodcraft.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CookCrafted (Jan 30, 2017)

Those work on both!


----------



## kweinert (Jan 30, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't like people that much, I prefer buildings...



Makes you perfect for either of those jobs then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

